# suprecur nasal spray help needed



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls 

i am due to start my first tx at lister next week when af arrives and i start pill popping.
I recieved my 2 boxes of nasal spray yesterday and a note to say i will get a call when ineed to start them. (i'm a Lister girl).

hubby and i have a few questions regards the spray if anyone can help
1) how and when do i need to take it and is it 1 squirt per nostril or one up each on each doze.?
2)how many times a day do i take it, do i also take it during the night ?
3)and at what times of the day night is it best to take it?

i am scared about doing it wrong and it not working .i cant just pop into lister for help with it as im miles away.so hopefullly my doctor will know if im really stuck.

please help with this one girls love Jeanette


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi there

I am not a Lister girl but at the first clinic I was at I had to take one puff up each nostril twice a day....I decided the times myself so they were spread out nicely but not too late. I did the first one at 10am then the night one at 10pm and I found that was very good times to keep to... The Lister should explain all this to you though because some clinics do the nasal spray 3 times a day....

Hope this helps but if you do get stuck with anything I'm sure the Lister will be happy to help 

All the best 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Jeanette

First of all i would advise

Wait until you get the package from the clinic before worrying about this

Including in the package should be the dosage instructions

It will include how many times a day to take them and how many squirts up each nostril

If its twice a day i would take it exactly 12 hrs apart if it is 3 times a day exactly 8 hrs apart

ie 7am 3pm and 10pm as a rough guide or if u like to lie in 8 4 and 11

Any questions and the lister will be all to happy to help i am sure or alternatively post on the peer support board where i am sure the ladies will be able to help

Also why not try the search facility here on FF as the same question may have been asked before and got many answers 

Hope this helps

Lots of luck honey

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Jeanette, when you get the spray in the post it will have the instructions for you. Everyone is different so you cant really get any forward advise. 

Like em said, it depends on how many sniffs you have to take, mine was 3 a day, thats one sniff in each nostril, 8 hours apart, so mine were 7.30am, 3.30pm, 11.30pm and they have to be the same time apart, so if you dont want to take it too late at night you will have to start it earlier in the morning. 

But I really think you need to wait, because Lister will tell you everything you will need to know when you need to know it. 

Good luck

Kate


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Jeanette

Like everyone has said its best to wait and you'll be told how and when to take it. 
However i was told to take it 4 times - 7am, 12 noon, 6pm and 11pm (these are the times i was told and had to stick to by clinic). Also i was to take one sniff each dose and alternate the nostril. 
However i do think it depends on clinic. 
Good luck when you start.

Sam xx


----------

